# Favourite intuitive type



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

There's a poll about favourite sensor type, but I haven't seen a poll about favourite intuitive type. *So, what's your favourite intuitive type and why?*


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I voted INTJ but ENTP would come second.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

ENFP for sure, they are fun people you can always count on.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Entp. Lots of fun.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

INTJ mainly because the ones on this forum are great


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ENTPs :blushed:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

bionic said:


> I voted INTJ but ENTP would come second.


BIAS. :laughing: <3


Oh - i put in ENTP


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

ENTP or INTJ


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

ENFP. They're my buds who help coax me out of my shell. Online, ENTx, because they're fun.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

INTJ in real life and ENTP online. But I chose INTJ.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

ENFP - Closest friends and girlfriend are all ENFP's. I am up to my ears in them and I love them all. :laughing:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh this is tough because I love ENTJs but I <3 ENTPs but I adore INTJs but I am fascinated by INTPs. Can't I just take all four home? :frustrating:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> Oh this is tough because I love ENTJs but I <3 ENTPs but I adore INTJs but I am fascinated by INTPs. Can't I just take all four home? :frustrating:


Yes. Yes you can.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Yes. Yes you can.


Hurray! :crazy:


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

INTJs are ahead again...the fuck? Really didn't expect that. I'm so used to dislike....

I like us, though - and INTPs and sometimes INFPs.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I voted INTP.

I love INFPs about the same but I get along with INTPs better.

edit: Oh wait, I voted INFP lol *


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*ENTP's - I love inventions.*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Most votes!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

ENFP because they're the only ones I get along with easily...


----------



## dysnomic (Feb 22, 2011)

ENTP is my favorite, because they seem to be clever, spontaneous, goal-oriented, passionate, thoughtful "people-persons", without being rigid, excessively intolerant, unintelligent, aloof, neophobic, or xenophobic. I often love their way of making polemics, conformity, and iconoclasm look intelligent and fascinating; some of them are like highly competent defense lawyers. Many of their wise, multifaceted, complex perspectives on everyday things set my mind free from the mundane and inspire me to be more creative and try new things.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

I love INTJs lol, for some odd reason.


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

INTP, my second would be ENTP, third INTJ.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

I said enfp, they are always warm and friendly. Plus they can put up with my endless need for encouragement


----------



## splint3r (Nov 9, 2011)

How come ENFJ's rank so low ??? :sad: I voted INTJ, they really get me going when I'm down :happy:


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Umm, I dont know. ^^


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I really really like my own type, but I think voting your own type if off limits XD So my next pick is INFJ's, those guys are just too cool!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

splint3r said:


> How come ENFJ's rank so low ??? :sad: I voted INTJ, *they really get me going when I'm down *:happy:


Really? :shocked:


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I voted ENTP because I'd feel bad voting for my own type. I'm friends with all intuitive types except ENTJ and INTJ and I generally enjoy my time with my ENFP and ENTP the most. It was a tossup between the two and I had to be fair and vote for the one that wasn't me.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I shamelessly voted for INFP, because I need some self-love today. 

I think honestly my favorite is INTP, though. But really, I like all of 'em.


----------



## splint3r (Nov 9, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> Really? :shocked:


Yeah they put things into perspective for me (they don't attempt to sugar coat their reply. And say it as it is and give me a new way to look at it and hence always helps me to get things back in perspective, such that it does not hurt me as much). 
@_LexiFlame_ - I think INFJ's are awesome too.
@_soya_ - My ex-best friend is an INFP and we had a great platonic relationship until a lot of misunderstandings piled up and led to ir-reconcilable differences [which is quite sad cos I still want to have the friendship back, but its too late now] :Sad:


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

INTJs <3


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL why so little votes for the ENJs....I actually find them to be the most intriguing, with ENFJs and their overwhelming charisma which I find so magical and the ENTJs who are, well, a louder version of me (which translates to pure awesomeness)


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

My own :3 

^I agree though, those ENJs are quite awesome.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

ENTP for President ;-)

I admire their Rational and Radical thinking combined with their Creative Intuitive abilities!

The Best of Both Worlds ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

infps. They give honest advise from an introverted perspective. They are quick to notice the down and trodden, and sincerely ask the phrase I sometimes crave to hear: "How are you doing". I'll say an automatic "fine". And they'll say, "No, how are you REALLY doing?"...hugs to all the caring infps. If it weren't for you, I would have mistakenly walked off a bridge by now.


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

I voted INFJ on account of a nine year friendship, and my mom who is also an INFJ.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

INFP. <3 They are always so sweet and genuine.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

agggh, i can't decide. INFPs & ENFJs would have to be a tied favourite for me, with ENTJs coming in at a close second. :happy:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

What about INFP?


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Since you can only pick one answer, I went with INTP because that's my dad's type. But my favorite N type is really a three-way tie between INTP, INFP, and INFJ.


----------

